

Cannot create a Gmail account with the string "support" in it - hyyypr
https://accounts.google.com/SignUp

======
hyyypr
Any idea why ?

~~~
seren
To avoid someone registering support@gmail.com, or any variation of it, for
nefarious purpose. (Is this a real question or a joke ?)

~~~
hyyypr
It is a real question. I get that allowing support@gmail.com would not be a
wise idea. But it seems weird to forbid
<randomstring>support<randomstring>@gmail.com.

~~~
seren
That is a bit heavy handed but I am pretty sure people could be creative with
"Gwalletsupport@gmail.com" or "googleplussupport@gmail.com"...

